# Tripping issue in older horse?



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

A vet really does need to look at him as it could be anything from the farrier's work getting sloppy to arthritis, to a neurological issue.


----------



## Bluefeathurs (Nov 27, 2016)

My 29 YO saddle horse does this a bit. It's usually just a small trip and he catches himself, but it's definitely a bit scary. My horse has done this all his life and my dad (who has owned him since the horse was two) says he is just clumsy.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I've had a couple do this for no medical (disease) or hoof-related reason.

As some animals age (people included) they lose muscle tone. Even with regular exercise and a great diet. It's worse if the horse starts getting too many days off, of course, but that sometimes isn't part of it.

If the animal is that type, they do not have the reflexes, they may not be able to be as collected as would be best, and they may fatigue more quickly.

I eliminate the variables I can impact. Vet check? Good. Change of diet? Might be worth an extended trial. Farrier? Is s/he sensing any arthritis we need to accommodate? Any old injuries coming back to haunt a sport or working horse?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Redz trips sometimes. He's 23. Sometimes he doesn't pick his feet up or he will just stumble on his own feet. It happens occasionally, I have to squeeze and keep him moving.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi,

Of course, any horse can have the occasional stumble, even come crashing down accidentally, without a physical reason/problem. But if it happens at all regularly, which it sounds like it does("...he hadn't tripped big in at least a month or two..."), this is absolutely an issue that needs to be addressed. Horses aren't 'just clumsy', especially to the point of falling down, for no reason. It's also not just 'age related', excepting how injury is more likely & chronic as we age. It is definitely not a minor thing to be taken lightly. 

As walkin says, he needs to be checked out properly to know *what* the problem is though. Hopefully, it's as easy as hoof balance needing to be fixed, but at his age, I'd be prepared for worse possibilities. I wouldn't be riding him until it's resolved, if it can be & wouldn't even consider strenuous/high impact stuff like x-country or such. If your aspersions are towards x-country or other athletic horse sports, then sounds like this may not be the horse for you.

So... I'd have a chiropractic vet or such to check him out. With that kind of professional, he can check/treat any other medical probs that may be found, but will have specialist knowledge about body issues, and should also have a very good understanding of hoof balance & how that may be impacting.


----------

